# Amazon Flex las vegas



## CDuber (Sep 13, 2015)

So background check got approved and i can now choose where i would like to work. Have the choice of Las Vegas and Boulder Junction. The lady told us in the session to choose Boulder location and that's for .com deliveries which supposedly you can only do one 4 hour block a day. But is the las vegas location for prime now deliveries, with 2 hour blocks and you can work as many hours that are available?

Think I'd rather take the latter if that's the case. Can someone with any info help me out?


----------



## Sdftrans (Apr 20, 2016)

Boulder juction is Las Vegas google it


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

Boulder Junction is around Boulder Hiway and Nellis Blvd. Prime warehouse is near Pecos and Sunset. So no big deal..they're a few miles apart.


----------



## uberxreallysux (Apr 19, 2016)

Not worth it. Lower pay then uber


----------



## LV-Reni (Oct 31, 2015)

CDuber said:


> So background check got approved and i can now choose where i would like to work. Have the choice of Las Vegas and Boulder Junction. The lady told us in the session to choose Boulder location and that's for .com deliveries which supposedly you can only do one 4 hour block a day. But is the las vegas location for prime now deliveries, with 2 hour blocks and you can work as many hours that are available?
> 
> Think I'd rather take the latter if that's the case. Can someone with any info help me out?


It seems like you have all the info. The decision is yours I guess. I would guess that the .com hours will be easier to get, but you can only get 1 block of 4 a day (as of right now-subject to change). The prime option sounds like more money....IF you can get hours.

I'll be interested to know which you choose and how it goes.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

CDuber said:


> So background check got approved and i can now choose where i would like to work. Have the choice of Las Vegas and Boulder Junction. The lady told us in the session to choose Boulder location and that's for .com deliveries which supposedly you can only do one 4 hour block a day. But is the las vegas location for prime now deliveries, with 2 hour blocks and you can work as many hours that are available?
> 
> Think I'd rather take the latter if that's the case. Can someone with any info help me out?


We were told that if you select any area other than what they told you, you will neither get any hours nor be able to change it to the correct location. If you were onboarded for .com, you are eligible for .com, NOT flex.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> We were told that if you select any area other than what they told you, you will neither get any hours nor be able to change it to the correct location. If you were onboarded for .com, you are eligible for .com, NOT flex.


Makes sense. In Vegas there's a ton of flex drivers and not enough hours. .com is just starting out so hopefully they'll onboard accordingly.


----------



## Williebean (Jul 27, 2016)

how long did it take for amazon flex to send you a link after applying?


----------



## LV-Reni (Oct 31, 2015)

Anyone else see the 3-hour block today? Started at 5PM.


----------

